# Bericht Transalp Königssee zum Gardasee nach MB 06/2004: Allein über die Alpen



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

Anfang August merkte ich, dass bis zu meinem Sommerurlaub nur noch 2 Wochen Zeit blieben, endlich mal n Reiseziel zu finden. Beim Durchblättern der Mountain- Bike vom Juni 2004 fiel mir dann ein Alpencross Tourvorschlag ins Auge und ich dachte spontan: Das ist es! Einen Alpencross hatte ich schon seit Jahren vor, jedoch noch nie durchgeführt. In der kürze der Zeit konnte ich keinen Mitstreiter finden, was ich aber nicht schlimm fand, da ich ja dann mein Tempo fahren konnte. Die Tourenbeschreibung aus dem Magazin versprach 10 Tage lang wenig Schiebestrecken, viele Singletrails, dass das aber zuviel versprochen war, konnte ich damals noch nicht ahnen...
Also, noch schnell Karten und Rucksack besorgt, dann konnte es auch schon losgehen. 
Ich habe unterwegs nie mich bei Pensionen oder Hütten telefonisch angemeldet, da ich zuversichtlich war, als Einzelner immer was zu finden. Weiterhin musste ich mich dann nicht auf eine Tagesetappe festlegen, konnte also beliebig lange fahren.
Startpunkt war bei mir Ruhpolding, da ich dort an dem 24h- Rennen (in einem 4-er Team) teilgenommen hab. Nach längerem Suchen hab ich am Sonntag nach dem Rennen in Ruhpolding auch ne Pension gefunden, dort konnte ich idealerweise meine ganzen Bike- Klamotten waschen lassen, was mir recht peinlich war, nach der Schlammschlacht beim 24h waren diese übelst verdreckt!

ach ja: ich hab hier einige Bilder reingestzt, in meinem Fotoalbum gibts noch ca. 100 weitere Bilder.....


1.	Tag, 23.8.2004, 58 km, 950hm, 3:45h 
Ruhpolding , Ramsau, Hirschbichlpass, Luftenstein/ St. Martin

Nach dem 24h- Rennen musste ich erst mal 12h schlafen, mittags ging es dann gemütlich los nach Ramsau, dem eigentlichem Startpunkt der Tourenbeschreibung. Unspektakuläre Strecke, in Ramsau war ich noch zu fit um den Tag zu beenden, also gleich zum Hirschbichlpass hoch. Teerstrasse, aber mit einigen bösen Steigungen. Auf der Abfahrt nach St. Martin konnte ich gleich mal feststellen, dass die Magura- Marta Bremsen nicht Alpentauglich sind, durch Überhitzung hat die Bremskraft nachgelassen. Also 10 min Zwangspause und Wasserkühlung für die Scheiben. 
In St. Martin gleich am erstem Tag die schönste Übernachtung der ganzen Reise in einem abseits gelegenem Bauernhof. Dort musste ich mit Schrecken feststellen, dass mein mp3- Player nicht funktioniert, überlege, die Tour deswegen abzubrechen. Ja, wie soll ich denn völlig entkräftet einen Anstieg hochkommen, wenn ich dabei keine aggresive Musik aus dem Player hören kann? Glücklicherweise war das auch schon der schlimmste Defekt auf der ganzen Reise!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

2.	Tag, 24.8., 94km, 3250hm, 8h
St. Martin , Römersattel, Hochfilzen, Fieberbrunn, Lämmerbichl, Kitzbühl, Filzen/ Hütte, Pengelstein, Stangenjoch, Brambach (Salzach)

Erste Bergetappe Richtung Römersattel, entgegen der Tour- Beschreibung kam ich prima mit der Karte zurecht, hab den richtigen Weg gleich gefunden. Bis zum Sattel einige Schiebestücke, ab dem Sattel muss man durch ein Militär- Gebiet fahren. Dort kam ich ohne grössere Schiesswunden durch. 
Dann nach Hochfilzen, Fieberbrunn, Anstieg zum Lämmerbichl (900hm- lächerlich  ;-) ), Abfahrt nach Kitzbühl, alles auf unspektakulären Forst- oder Teerwegen. Zwischendurch verabschiedet sich erst mein Pulsmesser, dann der Tacho, Batterieschwäche. Aber die Geräte sind ja nicht wirklich wichtig, ich bin im Erholungsurlaub!
Anschliessend Anstieg zum Pengelstein, schmale Piste, auf der mir aber ständig schwere LKWs entgegenkommen, weil oben irgend ein Lift gebaut wird. Ca. 100hm vor dem Gipfel komme ich in Wolken, dann etwas Regen. Aber nach gefahrenen 800hm drehe ich nicht mehr um, also weiter, schliesslich fängt es an  zu stürmen und heftig regnen. Ganz oben rette ich mich, völlig durchnässt in das Klo- Häuschen einer Liftstation. Nach einer halben Stunde fluchend und frierend hört der Regen langsam auf und ich erkenne keine 20m weiter das Bergrestaurant. Dort kann man leider nicht übernachten (oder warm duschen), der Wirt ist so nett und schenkt mir eine heisse Nudelsuppe und beschreibt den schnellsten Weg ins Tal. Ich möchte nur noch runter in ein warmes Bett, also erst mal ne böse Piste bergab, mehr schlitternd als fahrend. Nach 3km komme ich an eine Kreuzung, wo ich 2 andere Alpen- Crosser treffe. Die beiden wollen wie ich auch aufs Stangenjoch. Da es bis dort nur 400hm sind und die anderen weiter fahren kann ich mich nicht lumpen lassen und fahre mit. Der Regen hört auf und ich friere auch nicht mehr, der Anstieg ist auch schnell geschafft. Oben am Joch machen wir noch gegenseitig Fotos und trennen uns dann an der Bramberg- Alm, weil die Beiden über den Wildkogel fahren wollten.
Ich bin leider zu unflexibel, um mit ihnen mitzukommen und fahre auf meiner Touren- Beschreibung weiter. Später hab ich von anderen Biker erfahren, dass die Abfahrt vom Wildkogel interessant ist (Singletrail), bestimmt interessanter als die Schotter- Teer- Abfahrt nach Bramberg. Übernachtung im Bergkristall in Bramberg.
Der mp3- Player geht wieder (1 Tag Batterie- Entzug hat geholfen), die Tour ist gerettet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

3.	Tag, 111km, 2750hm, 9h?
Bramberg , Wald im Pinzgau, Gerlospass, Mayerhofen, Schlegeisspeicher, Pfitscher Joch, St. Jakob


Heute ist sehr viel Teer und Höhenmeter angesagt, erst über den Gerlos- Pass (mit bösen Steigungen nach Wald im Pinzgau), dann runter nach Mayerhofen, anschliessend 1600hm rauf zum Pfitscher Joch (3h unterwegs). Bis zum Schlegeisspeicher grösstenteils Teer, auf einer Feldwegumgehung überfahre ich fast eine Schlange (Art?- ist auf den Bildern zu sehen). Nach dem Schlegeisspeicher führt ein Felsen- trail weiter bis zum Joch, die Strecke ist anspruchsvoll und macht so viel Spass, dass ich nicht merke, dass es mit nieseln anfängt. Hab leider nicht mehr genug Kraft um den Weg fahrend zu meistern, so dass ich doch einige Schiebestrecken einlege. Oben auf dem Pass ein schöner Ausblick ins Tal, die Sonne bricht stellenweise durch die Wolken und mir gelingen einige schöne Fotos. Ich verlasse Österreich und nehme die Abfahrt nach St. Jakob, diese besteht leider auch nur auf einer langweiligen Schotterpiste, wo man nur runterrollen muss, ich erfriere fast! Die Pension in St. Jakob ist eher spärlich, dafür gibts dort riesengrosse und leckere Pizza.
Habe jetzt schon 1 Tag Vorsprung gegenüber der Tourenplanung, beruhigend!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

4.	Tag , 69km, 1950hm
St. Jakob , Pfunderer Joch, Pfunders, Ehrenburg, Ellen / Onion

Morgens muss ich feststellen, dass es regnet und kalt ist, auf den höheren Lagen hat es sogar geschneit. Und heute steht mit dem Pfunderer Joch der höchste Punkt der Tour an..... Ich fahre erst mal 5km nach Kematen, setze mich dort in ein Restaurant und warte auf bessere Zeiten, bzw. besseres Wetter. Dort laufen ständig andere Biker ein und aus und ich erfahre, dass schon einige über das Pfunderer Joch gefahren sind. Gegen 11.30 fahre ich dann auch los, obwohl es nieselt. Die Auffahrt zum Joch ist eine Schotterpiste, teilweise sehr steil. Am Ende der Baumgrenze mache ich nochmal Pause und dann: Augen zu und durch: Es windet sehr stark, manchmal mit Regen und das Termometer sinkt ständig (100hm = 1 Grad?). 
Kurz unterhalb des Jochs überhole ich einen Mann mit einem voll beladenem Trekkingbike, natürlich schiebend. Völlig daneben! Ich frag ihn, ob er sich sicher ist, das richtige Rad oder die richtige Strecke gewählt zu haben. 
Weiter oben komme ich auch nur noch schiebend voran, die letzten 100hm im Schnee. Ich war glücklich, endlich oben auf dem Joch zu stehen, Gipfelfoto, das Thermometer zeigt nur noch 2 Grad und ich hab alles an, was ich an Bike- Kleidung dabei habe. 
Bergab geht es dann erst mal über Schnee- Schlamm- Gemisch, eher rutschend als fahrend. Es macht so viel Spass, dass ich keine Eile mehr habe, aus der Kälte herunter zu kommen, ich mache einige Fotos von der schönen Almenlandschaft. 
Bei der Weiterdfahrt sehe ich plötzlich 5m knapp neben dem Weg ein Murmeltier. Ich dachte immer, diese wären sehr scheu, aber das hat mich echt nicht bemerkt, vielleicht war das ja auch die Oberschnarchnase der Murmeltiere. Es nimmt natürlich Reissaus, aber 2 Bilder konnte ich noch von ihm machen. 
Am meisten an dieser Abfahrt gefällt mir, dass man durch alle Zonen der Alpen fährt: erst die hochalpine Almen mit kleinen Bächen und Kuhglocken, dann die Waldzone mit Felsschluchten und Wasserfallrauschen, schliesslich unten der Talboden. Keine 40 Minuten, nachdem ich im Schnee gestanden bin sitze ich unten im Tal bei 20 Grad in der Sonne! 
Trotz des miessen Wetters hab ich auf dem Joch 12 andere Biker getroffen oder überhohlt.
Weiterfahrt nach Ellen, wo ich auf halber Steigung zur Rastnerhütte übernachten wollte. An dem Abend hab ich echt Pech mit Übernachtungssuche, ich werde von Pension zu Pension geschickt, wobei dazwischen immer 2-3km und Verlust von 100hm liegen. Bei der 4. Pension konnte ich endlich ein Bett ergattern, ich erfahre, dass in Italien der letzte Schulferientag ist, also sollte ich jetzt keine Übernachtungsprobleme mehr haben.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

5.	Tag, 51km, 2050hm, 8h
Onion , Rastnerhütte, Lüsner Joch, Würzjoch, Gömajoch, Kreuzkofeljoch, Schlüterhütte

Mir war schon vor Tourbeginn klar, dass das ein harter Tag wird- trotz der wenigen km. Morgens erst mal die Höhenmeter aufholen, die ich am Vortag durch die Pensionssuche verloren hab. Rauf zur Rastnerhütte, dann mal auf Schotterwegen, mal auf Singletrails, mal auf Bergwanderwegen entlang, sehr viele Schiebestücke, teils viele Höhenmeter lang, die viel Kraft und Zeit kosten. Ständiges auf und ab, richtig fahrbar war eigentlich nur abends der Weg 4 kurz vor der Schlüterhütte. Dort kam ich um 17h an und war total fertig und hatte echt keine Lust mehr auf weiter fahren. Obwohl ich nicht auf Hüttenübernachtungen scharf war, blieb ich die Nacht dort. 
Die Organisation auf der Hütte fand ich faszinierend: Obwohl ca. 70 Leute dort waren bekam ich das Abendessen 2 Minuten nach der Bestellung! Dort hab ich noch 5 Biker aus dem Schwäbischen kennen gelernt und mich den ganzen Abend mit ihnen unterhalten.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

6.	Tag, 68km, 2200hm, 10h
Schlüterhütte, Munkelweg, Brogleshütte, St. Ulrich, Seiser Alm, Mahlknechtjoch, Tierser Alpl Hütte, Schlernhaus, Knüppelweg, Tiers,

Von der Schlüterhütte ging die Tour über den Alois- Munkel Weg. Der gute Alois Munkel war bestimmt kein Biker, die Strecke ist bestimmt schön zum Wandern, ich musste jedoch viel schieben, bergauf und bergab. Für die 5km bis zur Brogleshütte benötigte ich dann auch 1,5h, gut , das ich das gestern nicht mehr gefahren bin. Abfahrt nach St. Ulrich. Um meine Vorräte aufzufüllen ging ich in einen Supermarkt. Dort kam ich in den völligen Samstagmorgen- Stress und merkte, dass ich nach den 5 Tagen in der Natur das gar nicht mehr gewohnt war, Schrecklich! Also schnell wieder aufs Rad und raus aus der Stadt!
Auffahrt über Jendertal zur Mahlknechthütte und dann wieder schiebend weiter zur Trierser-Alp- Hütte. Laut Beschreibung waren jetzt schon Schiebepassaagen angekündigt, die ersten 15min konnte man noch fahren, dann aber: bike schieben, tragen, stemmen.... Eine Stunde später war ich dann auf der Schlern Alm, dort kann man Stellenweise fahren. Ab dem Schlernhaus dann heftiger Downhill bis zu einem weiterem Highlight der Tour, dem Knüppel- weg. Wie der Name schon sagt, besteht der Weg aus Holzpfählen, die Quer über ein Bachbett gelegt sind. Anscheindend wird dieser jedes Jahr neu angelegt.
Diesen kann man etwas befahren, bis er steil abstürzt wie die nachfolgenden 2km Schotterstrecke. Ewiges bergab- Geschiebe, erst zum Schluss des Tages kommen mit der Piste 7 und 6u endlich mal fahrbare Singletrails. 
Übernachtung in Triers im Gasthof Rose, echt netter Gasthof mit gutem Service (Klamotten- Wäsche inklusive!)
Fazit: viel Radgeschiebe für grad mal 15 min biken auf  der Schlern Alm und 2 min auf dem Knüppel- Weg. Ich bezeichne den Tag eher als Bergwandern mit falschen Schuhen und Zusatz- Gepäck (Bike). Abend hatte ich auch einige Blasen an den Füssen.... nicht nochmal!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

7.	Tag , 58km, 2000hm
Triers , Karerpass, Predazzo, Roda, Passo Sadole, Rif. Refavaie

Hab schlecht geschlafen, Magenprobleme, bin dementsprechend morgens total fertig, entschliesse mich aber doch, loszufahren. Hab überlegt, ob ich mal nen freien Tag einlegen soll, aber wie auch an den anderen Morgen, an denen ich mich nicht gut fühlte, hat es schon geholfen, gemütlich und ungestresst loszuradeln, nach 1-2 h ging es mir schon besser!
Also, Teerstrasse hoch zum Karerpass, Teer runter nach Moena, weiter bis Predazzo, dann Ansteig zum Passo Sadole, unten noch Piste,  weiter oben schmaler Weg mit Schiebestücken, nach dem Pass auch wieder viel schieben, ich befürchte, nach den Erlebnissen der beiden vorigen Tage schon das Schlimmste, doch ca.2km nach dem Pass wird die Strecke 320 fahrbar. Endlich mal ein klasse Singletrail, durchweg zu befahren, der tierisch Spass macht und so rolle ich mit einem breitem Grinsen beim Rifugio Refavaie ein.
Das Rifugio Refavaie liegt schön und einsam im Tal, hat allerdings nicht so viel Betten, Gruppen sollten am besten vorher anmelden. 
Mit meinen fehlenden Italienisch- Kentnissen bekomme ich langsam Probleme, da hier in Trentino kaum noch jemand deutsch versteht.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

8.	Tag, 106km, 3100hm, 11h#
Rifugio Refavaie , Passo Cinque croci, Valsugana, Selva, Rif. Barricata, Bivio Italia, Passo Vezzena


Morgens fühlte ich mich echt gut, also mal zügig zum Passo Cinque croci hoch, nach 100 min  hatte ich die 900hm gemeistert, anschliessend wieder ins Tal, verfahre mich allerdings, komme irgendwie auf den Bergweg 623, der auch fahrbar ist und wohl mehr Spass macht, als die vorgegebene Piste.
Weiter 30km bergab rollen bis ich in Selva auf 270hm angelangt bin. Im Tal gibt es eine alte Militärstrecke mit Tunnel, die laut Beschreibung nicht mehr passierbar ist, was ich nicht glauben wollte, bis ich vor einem eingestürtzen Tunnel stand. Also wieder zurück, der Umweg kostet mich dann 40 Minuten, was sich heute noch rächen sollte.
Ab Selva ein schöner, gemässigter Anstieg auf einer Militär- Piste, 1700hm warten auf mich! Auf halber Höhe ist das eigentliche Etappen- Ziel Barricata, jedoch ist es mir zu früh und ich hab noch Kraft, also weiter.
Leider hab ich die folgende Strecke voll unterschätzt, die Strecke wird schnell zur Geröll- Piste, die bergauf viel Kraft kostet und bergab keine Geschwindigkeit zulässt. Dazu kommt noch, dass meine Karten hier ungenau sind, und auf den Wegweisern was ganz anderes steht als auf meiner Karte und der langsam aufziehende Nebel die Orientierung noch erschwert. Stundenlang quäle ich mich durch die monotone- Nebellandschaft und bereue, dass ich diese Tortur an den heutigen Tag noch angehängt habe, zumal unterwegs keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit kommt. Es wird schon dunkel, als ich am, Rifugio Larici ankomme! Endlich schlafen! Doch dort gibt mir der Wirt zu verstehen, das die Saison vorbei ist und ich nicht übernachten kann. Also nochmal rauf aufs bike und 10km bis zum Passo Vezzena, die letzten km in absoluter Dunkelheit. Dort steht ein schickes, grosses Hotel und ich, total fertig, bin heilfroh, dass ich dort aufgenommen werde. Neben mir sind dort nur noch 3 andere Biker aus München da, die zum apres-bike an der Theke ein Bier nach dem anderen vernichten, ich bin zu erledigt, um mitzutrinken. In dem riesigem, leerem Hotel komme ich mir vor wie im Film Shining......
Da von der Belegschaft niemand Deutsch kann und ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen konnte, wieviel das Zimmer kostet, hab ich mich morgens beim Bezahlen schon das Schlimmste befürchtet, aber mit 38 Euro war die Nacht eher billig, zumal ich ein gutes Abendessen bekommen habe, da gab es teurere Übernachtungen, wie z.B. am Tag drauf.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

9.	Tag, 77km, 2400hm, 8h
Passo Vezzena, Lavarone, Somme Alto, Monte Maggio, Passo della Borocola, Beber, Colle Xomo, Pasubio

Morgens total gerädert, ich breche erst mal gemütlich nach Lavarone auf. Da ich dort vor 2 Jahren schon mal Urlaub gemacht habe, fahre ich nicht auf der Strasse sondern nen Abschnitt auf der gut beschilderten Bike- Strecke 100 dei forit. Irgendwie verfahre ich mich aber doch im Wald und bin plötzlich auf dem Kaiserjägerweg anstatt auf der Abfahrt nach Lavarone! Peinlich! Also nochmal zurück und auf der Strasse nach Lavarone. Das war aber auch schon mein schlimmster Verfahrer in den ganzen 10 Tagen.
In dem Ort erst mal in ein Internet- Cafe, wieder Anschluss an den Rest der Welt finden. An einer Tanke bekam ich auch einen passenden kleinen Imbus, um Bremsbeläge zu wechseln, was dringend nötig war, die hinteren waren bis aufs Eisen herunter geschmirgelt. 
Dann weiter zum Passo del Sommo Alto, die Abschnitte auf den 100km dei Forti machen echt Spass! Kurz die Festung Sommo Alto besichtigt, dann weiter zum Monte Maggio, einige Schiebestücke, teilweise auch nur, weil ich Höhenangst habe. Lieber mal schieben als einen finalen Sturz riskieren....
Steile Abfahrt, eher Abstieg zum Passo Borcola, auf halben Weg steht dort ein verfallener LKW, ich weiss echt nicht, wie der dort hingekommen ist, davor und danach ist der Weg gerade mal 1m breit. 
Am Pass weiter bergab nach Beber, das auf 640hm liegt, Rif. Generale Papa auf dem Pasubio liegt auf 1930m, dort will ich hin! Also nochmal 3h Anstieg, mp3- Player an, Atreuy rein und gemütlich strampeln!. Oben ziehen die Wolken zu, im Nebel werden meine ganzen Klamotten nass.
Gut, dass ich vor 2 Jahren auch auf dem Pasubio war, da die Aussicht sowohl abends als auch morgens gerade mal 10m beträgt. In der Hütte ist es feucht und kalt, aber da ich ja am nächstem Tag am Gardasee sein werde, macht es mir nichts aus, dass ich kaum noch trockene Sachen habe. Die Übernachtung auf den Hütten an sich ist ja nicht teuer, aber mit Essen, trinken, Frühstücken usw. kommt schon einiges zusammen, schliesslich legte ich 45 Euro auf den Tisch. Hüttenromantik? Naja, leg ich nicht so gesteigerten Wert drauf....
Zumal ich morgens mit Pressluftgehämmere geweckt werde, an der Hütte wird angebaut....


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

10.	Tag Pasubio zum Ledrosee, 75km? 1800hm?

Laut Beschreibung muss ich nur noch zum Gardasee auf der Landstrasse runter rollen. Ist mir aber zu langweilig, daher suche ich mir noch eine schöne Strecke raus, hier die Beschreibung:
Runter zum Passo Fugauue, Östlich am Monte Cornetto auf der Asphalt- Strasse, 500m nach Passo Campogrosso auf den Weg 10 nach Obra abbiegen. Der Weg stellt sich als gut ausgebaute, breite Landstrasse mit Tunnel und Brücken heraus. Zwischendurch fehlen 700m Strasse, dort gibt es nur eine schmale Piste, daher wird die Strasse nicht benutzt und ist völlig zugewuchert, echt komisch.
Nach Obra Weg 117 bis nach Loner, dort 1h bergauf schieben (war nicht anders zu erwarten). Oben den Weg 115 bis zum Monte Zugna, teilweise fahrbar. Ich hatte den richtigen Riecher, nach der Festung eröffnet sich ein herrlicher Singletrail ins Tal, dieser Trail biegt im oberen Verlauf immer wieder von der Strasse ab, also langsam auf der Strasse fahren, damit man keinen Abstecher verpasst (Ein Abzweig z.B. kurz vor einer Leitplanke)! Der trail ist abwechslungsreich und fast durchweg fahrbar. Nach einer Stunde Bergab- Spass lande ich in Rovereto, dann weiter bis nach Riva. Dort trödel ich ein bisschen zu lange, denn ich muss noch weiter ins Ledro- Tal, fahre dabei wirklich in die Nacht (ohne Licht) und komme gegen 21h bei Michael fertig aber total glücklich an! Mein ersten Alpencross geschafft!
Am nächsten Tag absolut Faulenzen, dann noch ne Tour mit Michael gefahren, endlich mal ohne Rucksack! Am Samstag ging es zurück nach Riva, dort konnte ich mit ulpbikes einen Shuttle bis nach Garmisch ergattern. Ich dachte ja schon, dass ich umständlich mit dem Zug aus Garmisch weiter fahren muss, aber glücklicherweise kam ich dann mit anderen Alpencrossern im Bus ins Gespräch und so konnte ich dann mit Viktoria zurück nach Heidelberg fahren, besser gesagt fliegen und um 24h war ich wieder zuhause und es erwartete mich wieder der Alltag.....


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2004)

Fazit:

Tourenvorschlag:
Von der Streckenführung war ich echt enttäuscht, ich muss eher sagen: viel Schiebestücke, wenig Singletrails. Es gab nur 2 wirklich gute Abfahrten in den 10 Tagen- eine davon hab ich selber entdeckt. Werde beim nächstem Alpencross versuchen, ne Strecke mit richtig guten Singletrails ausfindig zu machen.
Ansonsten war der Alpencross ein echt geiles Erlebnis! Allein schon die Tatsache, 10 Tage in der Natur zu sein, mit einem 30l- Rucksack auszukommen und die verschiedenen Landschaften zu durchfahren, von den Deutschen Alpen über Österreich, Südtirol, bis zum Gardasee, klasse! Ich wäre am liebsten noch 2 Monate weiter gefahren. Insgesamt bin ich 700km und 20.500 hm gefahren, das wäre vor 2 Jahren für mich noch unvorstellbar gewesen!
Mit dem Wetter hatte ich echt Glück, zwar wenig Sonnenschein, aber auch (bis auf die erwähnten Ausnahmen) kein Regen!

Ist so ein Transalp Erholung?
Klar ! Auf jeden Fall! Selbst wenn ich 3 h am Stück nen Anstieg rauf gestrampelt bin: Absolute Erholung! Ganz nach dem Motto: Die Beine arbeiten, der Kopf ist frei. Da ich nicht unter Zeitdruck stand und ich auch jederzeit den Tag abbrechen konnte, fand ich die Tour echt erholsam.
Lange Steigungen bin ich in einem gemütlichen Tempo gefahren, hab dabei auf ständiges Tacho- Uhr- KM- HM- Zähler- schauen verzichtet, dadurch wirds ja auch nicht leichter!

Material:
Ok, keine weitere Fully/ Hardtail- Diskussion, aber von mir aus darf jeder einen Alpencross mit nem Hardtail machen, mein Rücken ist mir dafür eindeutig zu wertvoll!
Ansonsten empfehle ich Scheibenbremsen, gute Komponenten und das Rad komplett vor der Reise durchchecken (lockere Schrauben usw., Bremsbeläge und Züge erneuern). Ich hatte noch neue Reifen aufgezogen, worauf hin ich keinen einzigen Platten hatte, musste nicht mal Luft nachfüllen! Allerdings waren die Reifen nach den 2 Wochen völlig zerschnitten, Michelin Comp S sind halt für eine Transalp nicht so richtig geeignet.....
Weiterhin hatte ich absolut keine Defekte, wenn man mal von den leeren Batterien des Tachos absieht....
Exotische Teile unbedingt mitnehmen, Magura- Marta- Beläge hab ich erst wieder am Gardasee bekommen.
Ansonsten war die Transalp schon Materialintensiv: Einen Satz Mäntel verschlissen, einen Satz Bremsbeläge runter geschmiergelt und dem Antrieb haben die 10 Tage echt den  Rest gegeben: Kette, Kettenblätter und Kasette schrottreif!


Alleine über die Alpen:
Ich war nicht wirklich alleine, unterwegs und in den Hütten trifft man im Sommer immer andere Biker! Also nix mit Eremitendasein. Aber die Strecken, auf denen ich stundenlang niemanden gesehen habe, konnte ich auch geniessen.
Ansonsten fand ich es gut, mein Tempo fahren zu können und nicht auf andere Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen und meine Tagesetappen je nach Lust und Laune einteilen zu können. Klar, wer leichtsinnig fährt sollte bei einem Alpencross schon einen Aufpasser mitnehmen. Mir war bewusst, dass ein Sturz an der falschen Stelle auch übel enden kann, jedoch war ich sehr vorsichtig und hab lieber mal zuviel geschoben als zu wenig.

Falls mal jemand die Strecke fahren möchte kann ich gerne Tipps geben!

Uff! Danke fürs lesen, das wars schon......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (3. November 2004)

Schöne Beschreibung. Da will man am liebsten direkt wieder los  
Ich weiß warum keiner mit wollte, ich hätte auch ne Woche länger gebraucht


----------



## thof (4. November 2004)

Genau die Tour habe ich mir für 2005 vorgenommen -wegen der vielen Trails, wie  Achim Zahn sie in dem erwähnten Bericht beschrieben hat. Nun bin ich allerdings etwas überrascht, dass du gerade das Gegenteil beschreibst. Ich habe Carsten's Bericht (2004?) gelesen, der führt über grosse Strecken auf der gleichen Route und die Bilder sind sehr "singletrail-verdächtig". Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Route?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ulrj (4. November 2004)

Die Abfahrt nach Moena war doch bisschen anderst anderst beschrieben. Zumindest kein Teer. Der Weg hatte zwar ziemlich durchschlaggefährliche Querrillen, hat aber ziemlich Spass gemacht.

Das zusammen mit dem Wildkogel (wo aus Konditionsschwäche bergauf auch etwas geschrieben hab), verschiebt die Balance etwas mehr Richtung Spass.

Von 'Wenigen Schiebestücke' kann man bei den Passagen über den Schlern und die Schlütterhütte wohl kaum sprechen.


----------



## müsing (4. November 2004)

Wirklich sehr schöner Bericht. Macht Lust aufs Radeln


----------



## easymtbiker (4. November 2004)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Route?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas




Wie? glaubst du mir nicht? du darfst aber gerne selber die strecke ausprobieren!  ich würde es nicht mehr fahren, lieber ne strecke aussuchen, die durchweg fahrbar ist und mehr spass macht.

single- trails gab es aber wirklich sehr wenige, wie in den alpen üblich waren die wege breit und fahrbar oder schmal und schieben.

ok, der ausdruck "fahrbarer single- trail der spass macht" ist relativ. z.b den munkelweg (wie gesagt, 1,5h für 5km) fand ich echt ätzend, 50m fahren, anhalten , schieben, tragen, wieder 50m fahren usw. ein anderer biker aus der 5- er schwabenguppe war von der strecke voll begeistert ("der geilste trail bisher")

ist halt echt geschmackssache, ich hab beim biken einfach keine lust, abzusteigen, ich will ja nicht wandern. und einige strecken waren unter besten bedingungen auch fahrend zu meistern, aber  mit 20kg  auf dem rücken und 6h biken in den beinen.....


@ ulrj: stimmt, hab  vergessen, dass ich die "richtige" abfahrt nach moena versäumt hatte, viel zu spät gemerkt und an dem tag keine lust hatte,wieder hoch zu strampeln. deshalb auf teer runter. aber ich hab nicht wirklich was verpasst, oder?


----------



## Kleinblattagent (5. November 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber  mit 20kg  auf dem rücken...



Hi,

sag einmal, was hast Du denn alles mitgeschleppt, was auch noch in einen 30l Rucksack paßt? 

Ansonsten, mit dem Adolf-Munkel-Weg muß ich Dir hundertprozentig zustimmen. Ich bin ihn dieses Jahr auf meiner Dolomitenrunde gefahren bzw. habe geschoben. Ist exakt genauso wie Du es beschrieben hast. Absteigen, schieben, ein Stück wieder fahren ... . Zum Wandern super, zum Biken für den "Normaltourer" eher nichts.

          Gruß

              Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (5. November 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? glaubst du mir nicht? du darfst aber gerne selber die strecke ausprobieren!  ich würde es nicht mehr fahren, lieber ne strecke aussuchen, die durchweg fahrbar ist und mehr spass macht.
> 
> Mach ich. Ich habe fest vor, diese Route 2005 zu fahren, allerdings mit "nur" 8 Kilo auf dem Rücken. Ausserdem werde ich mit einem Enduro-Bike unterwegs sein (statt mit HT -wie auf meinen letzten ACs). Denke, dass ich dann mehr fahren kann. Schieben und Tragen gehört allerdings auch zu einem richtigen AC!


----------



## HansH (5. November 2004)

Hi Martin,

absolut geil der Bericht, da bekommt man Lust sofort wieder nen Alpencross zu starten !! Und bei dem Pfitscherjoch und der Schlüterhütte musste ich gleich wieder an meine erste Alpenüberquerung vor 2 Jahren denken. 
Mit dem Bike über die Alpen zu fahren hat eben was !!


----------



## Georgme (5. November 2004)

hi martin....
sag mal die bilder -sind das postkarten oder haste die selbst geschossen...
sind ja echt geil.....


----------



## easymtbiker (6. November 2004)

@michael:  20kg? oje, da hab ich ja ziemlichen quatsch geschrieben... ich war auch nur mt den vorgeschriebenen 8kg unterwegs (habs aber nicht gewogen) haben sich manchmal aber wie 20kg angefühlt...
packliste: gibts hier im forum genug, meine ergänzung:
- 1 dickes buch für schlechtes wetter
- ohrenstöpsel für laute nächte
- mp3- player
- dämpferpumpe (wird nur bei scott genius benötigt  )

was ich nur 1 x brauchte: hüttenschlafsack, nie beutzt: badehose, obwohl ich noch 3 tage am ledrosee war...  aber bei schönem wetter geht man halt biken!


@ hans: bist du etwa auch mal gemütlich über die alpen gefahren nicht immer nur tac? aber ich komme nächstes jahr mit  

@georg: ok, ich gebs zu, ich habe nur postkarten gekauft! und: ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, die karten mit mir drauf verkaufen sich am besten! ich sehe halt so sexy aus!  
danke für die blumen


----------



## Georgme (6. November 2004)

ein bild von dir habe ich auf meinen desktop geworfen....
echt geil....
ist für mich ein ansporn...*


----------



## HansH (6. November 2004)

Ha, das mit dem Desktop hab ich auch gemacht !
Ja ja, vor 2 Jahren, bin auch mal privat über die Alpen gebikt, es sollte eigentlich gemütlich werden, aber da ich mit meinem Kumpel und 2003er TAC Partner gefahren bin, wars dann doch nicht gemütlich... nach 2002 hatte ich mir noch geschworen nie wieder über die Alpen zu biken...kam dann zum Glück doch anders.
Das ist kein Witz, unsere private Transalp 2002 kam mir anstrengender vor als die Transalp Challenge 2003 und 2004...


----------



## Stolle (8. November 2004)

Hallo Martin, 

ganz große Klasse!   

Und das ganze direkt im Anschluß an das 24h Rennen, Wahnsinn  ! Fetter Respekt   !!!

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## raadlwaadl (14. November 2004)

Alle Achtung, deine Leistung ist nicht zu verachten! Und das bei teilweise Schnee. Da würd meine Felgenbremse den Dienst verweigern.
Erzähl mal, was du da für einen Foto hattest? Die Farben sind echt stark.

meines Erachtens das unwichtigste auf der Tour: Ein dickes Buch. Ich war immer vollauf mit Tagebuch schreiben, Karten studieren u. Radpflege beschäftigt. Und es gibt immer Literatur auf den Hütten.

Das Pfitscherjoch liest sich so, als ob es da jetzt einen fahrbaren Weg hoch gibt? Ich kenn das mit >1Std schieben nach dem Schlegeisspeicher???

Jedenfalls hab ich mir mitten in der Nacht deinen Bericht mit Laune reingezogen, das macht gleich wieder süchtig.
greetings


----------



## easymtbiker (24. November 2004)

hi raadlwaadl, hab dein beitrag erst jetzt gelesen.....



			
				raadlwaadl schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Achtung, deine Leistung ist nicht zu verachten! Und das bei teilweise Schnee. Da würd meine Felgenbremse den Dienst verweigern.
> Erzähl mal, was du da für einen Foto hattest? Die Farben sind echt stark.



schnee war nur 1km auf dem pfunderer joch....
foto: ne hp 812 digicam mit 4 megapix, eigentlich nix besonderes. und ich hab noch nicht mal die grösste auflösung verwendet. vielleicht sind die farben auf 2000hm einfach besser?  
was aber echt klasse an den neuen zeiten ist: für 250 bilder musste ich keine 10 filme mitnehmen , sondern nur 2 kleine speicherkarten!



			
				raadlwaadl schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt immer Literatur auf den Hütten.



du musst mir mal hütten mit guter literautur empfehlen, in österreich und tirol nur schund und weiter südlich alles nur italienisch   da nehm ich lieber meine eigenen bücher mit




			
				raadlwaadl schrieb:
			
		

> Das Pfitscherjoch liest sich so, als ob es da jetzt einen fahrbaren Weg hoch gibt? Ich kenn das mit >1Std schieben nach dem Schlegeisspeicher???



jep, grösstenteils fahrbar, schwieriger trail (siehe bilder ab schlegeisspeicher, venedig und so) aber nach den 1500hm in den beinen musste ich doch des öfteren schieben....


----------



## outback-team (30. November 2004)

Hallo Martin, nicht schlecht, alle achtung für die tour. das man den
beschreibungen nicht trauen kann haben wir ja schon besprochen. teilweise
kenn ich die route, ich nehm aber etwas andere varianten, da ich genau die
probleme umgehen möchte (knüppelsteig und die elendigen
abwärtsschiebepassagen) den adolf munkel weg finde ich klasse, allein das
panorama der geisslerspitzen ist doch umwerfend.
vielleicht gehen wir ja im nächsten sommer gemeinsam auf tour.
sonntags biketreff 10.00, wenn du da schon wach bist!

Viele grüße, bis demnächst
dirk faralisch, www.Outback-Team.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (5. Dezember 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> 4.	Tag , 69km, 1950hm
> St. Jakob , Pfunderer Joch, Pfunders, Ehrenburg, Ellen / Onion
> 
> ... [Pfunderer Joch] ...
> Kurz unterhalb des Jochs überhole ich einen Mann mit einem voll beladenem Trekkingbike, natürlich schiebend. Völlig daneben! Ich frag ihn, ob er sich sicher ist, das richtige Rad oder die richtige Strecke gewählt zu haben.



erzähl doch - was hat er geantwortet?
dass er mit dem Bike unterwegs ist, das für 98% deiner Route das geeignetere Modell gewesen wäre?


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Dezember 2004)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> erzähl doch - was hat er geantwortet?
> dass er mit dem Bike unterwegs ist, das für 98% deiner Route das geeignetere Modell gewesen wäre?



 

naja, ganz so schlimm war es ja auch nicht, so viel teer bin ich auch wieder nicht gefahren, es waren ja eher die schiebe- trage- strecken, die mich genervt haben..... 
aber der typ meinte, dass er schon mehrere pässe abseits der strassen gefahren ist und das kein problem war... naja, am pfunderer joch ist er wohl an seine grenzen gestossen....


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Dezember 2004)

Ein schöner Bericht. Macht richtig Lust aufs biken  
Ich bin noch in den jungen Jahren und werde meinen ersten Alpencross in Zwei Jahren ins Visier nehmen.  
Glücklicherweise haben meine Eltern ein Haus in Österreich, in der Nähe vom Wolfgangsee, ca. 50 km südlich von Salzburg. Und dort musste ich erfahren, wie schlecht die Wege dort ausgeschildert sind und wie irreführend die Tipps von Wanderern sind. 
Ich wurde nur blöd angegrinst als mich zwei Wanderer auf dem Weg zum Zwölferhorn überholten. Ich hatte nämlich den falschen Weg gewählt und bin auf irgendeinem Geröll-Wiesen Gemisch mit enormer Steigung raus gekommen und habe mich dann in der Dunkelheit ( Mudda schon längst informiert ) Richtung Faistenau begeben, wo mich noch ein Stier mitten auf der Fahrbahn zum halten gebracht hat. Ein bisschen bedenken hatte ich ja schon, wegen meiner roten Jacke. Aber ich bin dann vorsichtig am Stier vorbei gefahren, während er mich nur sabbernd anstarrte. In völliger Dunkelheit habe ich mich dann nur noch über die Straßen Nach St.Gilgen am Wolfgangsee begeben. Hatte keinen Mumm mehr mich nochmal in das Gebiet zwischen Schober und Schafberg zu begeben, weil ich gehört hab, dass man sich da total leicht verfährt. Angekommen bin ich dann um 22:00 Uhr. 
Aber mal sone Frage nebenbei:Was ist eigentlich, wenn der Knüppelsteig nass ist? Das ist doch schlimmer wie Glatteis auf den Holzdingern...

Liebe Grüße, Kgb


----------



## Superfriend (5. Dezember 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal sone Frage nebenbei:Was ist eigentlich, wenn der Knüppelsteig nass ist? Das ist doch schlimmer wie Glatteis auf den Holzdingern...


Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und dann gaaaanz vorsichtig machen. Dürfte aber, passable Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, schon gehen. Insgesamt ist der eigentliche Holzbohlenweg ab der Sesselschwaige auch das einfachste Stück der ganzen Schlernabfahrt, die ja noch viel mehr als diesen Knüppelsteig zu bieten hat. Oh, wenn ich da an die Anfahrt denke: Ein Traum, wenn auch sehr schwierig und, für mich, vielleicht zu 90 oder 85 % fahrbar.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und dann gaaaanz vorsichtig machen. Dürfte aber, passable Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, schon gehen. Insgesamt ist der eigentliche Holzbohlenweg ab der Sesselschwaige auch das einfachste Stück der ganzen Schlernabfahrt, die ja noch viel mehr als diesen Knüppelsteig zu bieten hat. Oh, wenn ich da an die Anfahrt denke: Ein Traum, wenn auch sehr schwierig und, für mich, vielleicht zu 90 oder 85 % fahrbar.


Hi Chris, ich denke, dass die Holzbohlen bei Nässe zu steil zum fahren sind. Da haben die Reifen keinen Halt mehr. Das ist aber nur eine Einschätzung, denn ich war da bei Sonnenschein. Bei Regen würde ich den Weg gar nicht erst angehen.
Sonst hast du aber Recht, diese Holzbalken sind die einfachste Stelle der Abfahrt.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Superfriend (6. Dezember 2004)

Moin Daniel!

Meinst Du denn, dass die Schätzung der Fahrbarkeit auf 85 oder 90 % bei unseren Möglichkeiten hinkommt? Fällt mir schwer, das nachträglich zu schätzen. (@all: Fubbes und ich haben schon so einige Kilometer in den Alpen zusammen hinter uns gebracht.)

Grüße
Chris


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Dezember 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> . Oh, wenn ich da an die Anfahrt denke: Ein Traum, wenn auch sehr schwierig und, für mich, vielleicht zu 90 oder 85 % fahrbar.



  
also ich fand die abfahrt von der schlern alm zu 90 bis 85%  schiebbar! mehr als 15% hab ich echt nicht gefahren, dafür gabs dann abends blasen an den füssen!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. Dezember 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Daniel!
> 
> Meinst Du denn, dass die Schätzung der Fahrbarkeit auf 85 oder 90 % bei unseren Möglichkeiten hinkommt? Fällt mir schwer, das nachträglich zu schätzen. (@all: Fubbes und ich haben schon so einige Kilometer in den Alpen zusammen hinter uns gebracht.)
> 
> ...



hi chris, hi daniel, hi @ all,

das thema knüppelsteig hatten wir glaube ich schon mal diskutiert, oder?!?

für andi und mich war es ganz sicher nicht zu 85-90% fahrbar, wir haben auch einiges geschoben, wobei die passagen mit den holzbalken für meinen geschmack die verhältnismäßig leichteste war (bei uns war's auch sehr sonnig und trocken ...). andi ist mehr gefahren als ich, etwas bessere bike-geometrie und vor allem konnte er seinen sattel versenken, was bei mir wegen satteltasche nicht ging. naja, wie auch immer, ich bin auf jeden fall im oberen bereich mitunter das meiste gefahren, weiter unten, nach den holzbalken, war es stellenweise mehr als steil, da war's zu fuss schon nicht immer angenehm mit dem bike an der seite ... also sagen wir mal gut 50% gefahren. andi, wenn du das hier liest: what do u think?!? nett war die passage auf jeden fall, aber ich habe auch nichts gegen etwas fussmarsch. die schlernpassage an sich (tierser alpl - schlernhaus) war klasse, weiter unten die trails zum gasthaus schönblick und runter nach tiers haben dann soweit entschädigt für die längere schieberei vom schlernplateau.

ciao, elmar


----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Daniel!
> 
> Meinst Du denn, dass die Schätzung der Fahrbarkeit auf 85 oder 90 % bei unseren Möglichkeiten hinkommt? Fällt mir schwer, das nachträglich zu schätzen. (@all: Fubbes und ich haben schon so einige Kilometer in den Alpen zusammen hinter uns gebracht.)
> 
> ...


Ich weiß es nicht mehr, ist zu lange her. Mir ist die Strecke allerdings nicht als langes Schiebestück in Erinnerung, also war wohl einiges fahrbar, reichlich Technik vorrausgesetzt. Dave oder Carsten fahren möglicherweise alles.
Nichtdestotrotz ist die Schlernpassage landschaftlich eines der tollsten Erlebnisse, das ich je hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (7. Dezember 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fand die abfahrt von der schlern alm zu 90 bis 85% schiebbar! mehr als 15% hab ich echt nicht gefahren, dafür gabs dann abends blasen an den füssen!


Natürlich, die Schlernquerung ist schon ein vergleichsweise schwerer Übergang, auch wenn ich "die drei Hohen" (Niederjoch am Similaun/Eisjöchl/Madritschjoch) für wesentlich schwieriger halte, da muss man nämlich nochmal länger laufen.
Von den Schlernhäusern bergab hatte ich jedenfalls meinen Spaß. Die Fahrpassagen haben richitg Spaß gemacht und für die Laufpassagen, lassen wir die Prozentangaben weg, hat die einfach grandiose Landschaft entschädigt. Für mich gehört die Schlernquerung (zusammen mit den gerade angesprochenen Pässen Eisjöchl und Niederjoch) auf alle Fälle zu den drei beeidruckendsten Übergängen, die ich je gemacht habe. Und vegrlichen mit anderen gängigen Passagen hat der Schlern noch die leichtere Abfahrt.
Aber dass wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich respektiere Deine Meinung vollkommen. Klar, wem Schiebepassagen mehr als beispielsweise Fubbes, Elmar und mir ausmachen, der wird am Schlern eben nicht soviel Spaß haben wir. Ist doch vollkommen OK, gibt auch genügend andere schöne und nicht so verblockte Übergänge.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Obra Weg 117 bis nach Loner, dort 1h bergauf schieben (war nicht anders zu erwarten). Oben den Weg 115 bis zum Monte Zugna, teilweise fahrbar. Ich hatte den richtigen Riecher, nach der Festung eröffnet sich ein herrlicher Singletrail ins Tal, dieser Trail biegt im oberen Verlauf immer wieder von der Strasse ab, also langsam auf der Strasse fahren, damit man keinen Abstecher verpasst (Ein Abzweig z.B. kurz vor einer Leitplanke)! Der trail ist abwechslungsreich und fast durchweg fahrbar. Nach einer Stunde Bergab- Spass lande ich in Rovereto, dann weiter bis nach Riva.


Führt die Abfahrt vom Zugna (Sent. della Pace) bis nach Lizzana, oder bist du in am Ende über die Straße in Albaredo herausgekommen?

Gruß
   Daniel


----------

